# pygmy Drosera slideshow



## fbrem (Jul 12, 2010)

here's a link to a slideshow of some pics of my pygmy Drosera and includes:

D. scorpoides, enodes, roseana, callistos, pulchella, nitidula, and pygmaea and a few hybrids of the latter three. They are small but oh so cool looking.

http://s329.photobucket.com/albums/l382/fbrem/pygmy Drosera/?albumview=slideshow

Forrest


----------



## jewel (Jul 12, 2010)

beautiful! do you grow them in a greenhouse?


----------



## fbrem (Jul 12, 2010)

jewel said:


> beautiful! do you grow them in a greenhouse?



nope, they grow about 4-6 inches under T8 lights, a gh would probably be better though. Even so they are pretty easy growers, and you can get gemmae (asexual buds) on ebay in the fall/winter very inexpensively.

Forrest


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Jul 12, 2010)

Forrest, what a delightful bunch! Thanks for sharing these.


----------



## SlipperFan (Jul 12, 2010)

They are so tiny. Cute, also.


----------



## TADD (Jul 12, 2010)

I grow binata and capillaris in my bog here. Wish I had more space and time for these beauties!


----------



## Kevin (Jul 12, 2010)

Cool. I just got a bunch of D. Lake Badgerup plants. My first pygmies! What is the mix you are using?


----------



## fbrem (Jul 12, 2010)

Kevin said:


> Cool. I just got a bunch of D. Lake Badgerup plants. My first pygmies! What is the mix you are using?



course sand and peat, about 50:50 on the bottom and transitioning to pure course sand on top. I usually give my cp's ro water but these are at my lab at school so they get amquel treated tap water just like my amphibians and seem just fine, as long as I remember to water them.

Forrest


----------



## McPaph (Jul 13, 2010)

Those are pretty cool.


----------



## fbrem (Jul 13, 2010)

Kevin said:


> Cool. I just got a bunch of D. Lake Badgerup plants. My first pygmies! What is the mix you are using?



That's one of the hybrids in the slideshow, really nice.

Forrest


----------



## jewel (Jul 13, 2010)

i would love to get some more Drosera, but my average humidity is only like 50% and terrariums take up far to much room. Time to start a greenhouse fund


----------



## Kevin (Jul 13, 2010)

I find that humidity is not an issue with most carnivorous plants. There is lots of water around, in the media and if the pot is sitting in water, to provide localized humidity. I think that's all they need.


----------



## fbrem (Jul 13, 2010)

Kevin said:


> I find that humidity is not an issue with most carnivorous plants. There is lots of water around, in the media and if the pot is sitting in water, to provide localized humidity. I think that's all they need.



agreed, no greenhouse no problem.


----------



## luvsorchids (Jul 14, 2010)

I grow my D. spathulata with my orchids in my house under T5 fluorescents and it is doing fantastically.

Susan


----------



## jewel (Jul 14, 2010)

seriously?!
last spring i tried to harden so off by very slowly removing the little terrarium cup things (they were the type from Lowes and other big box stores) very slowly and all was well until i completely removed the cup then they just shriveled and died even though they were in a shallow saucer of distilled water.


----------



## Kevin (Jul 14, 2010)

Nepenthes are the only ones that I have found need high humidity. If you get a new sundew, try putting it outside for the summer, and see if that helps.


----------



## luvsorchids (Jul 15, 2010)

jewel said:


> seriously?!



Yes 







Susan


----------



## fbrem (Jul 15, 2010)

very nice D. spath. Susan. nice sticky tentacles

Forrest


----------



## jewel (Jul 15, 2010)

Susan, that is beautiful!:clap:

Kevin, if i put it outside it would be barbecued in like 5 minutes! temps are averaging at about 107 - 110 degrees right now and humidity is around 40% and, oddly enough, i think this is fantastic weather


----------



## Kevin (Jul 15, 2010)

Where do you live?! I don't think there is a maximum tenperature that the plants can stand. Just keep them wet. Which specific plants are you talking about? Think about the native habitat, and I'm sure it gets hot there too. If you grow your plants sitting in water, I'm sure you won't have a problem.


----------



## likespaphs (Jul 15, 2010)

pygmies are quickly becoming my favorites. 
great photos!


----------



## jewel (Jul 16, 2010)

Kevin, i live in St. George, Utah and the weather is quite nice in my opinion in fact, i almost always where a jacket inside the house because i find 78 degrees quite chilly its not so much the temperature as the drying winds that are especially common in the afternoon. Drosera adelae is the variety i used to have and when it outgrew it's little terrarium i thought i could slowly acclimate it to my growing conditions and reduce the fungus gnat population. long story short the plant lost its dew turned brown and croaked same thing happened to my butter warts they lost all their sticky secretion and then turned brown.


----------



## Kevin (Jul 18, 2010)

Ah, Utah. You should put that in your profile. Yes, dessert growing can be difficult. You might need a terrarium or something to keep them from drying out too much. Or, you can water them every day.


----------



## jewel (Jul 19, 2010)

water every day! that is something i would likely forget until like a week later then there would be nothing left but a little brown husk!


----------



## PaphMadMan (Jul 19, 2010)

Well, they're just so cute I had to buy some - 5 species on the way. At least they won't take up too much space.


----------



## fbrem (Jul 19, 2010)

PaphMadMan said:


> Well, they're just so cute I had to buy some - 5 species on the way. At least they won't take up too much space.



nice Kirk, hope they thrive. some of the ones in the pics are now starting their dormancy period and putting out fuzzy crowns and gemmae. If I have any left after my local orchid society I'll post.

Forrest


----------



## Kevin (Jul 19, 2010)

PaphMadMan said:


> Well, they're just so cute I had to buy some - 5 species on the way. At least they won't take up too much space.



Cool! Which ones did you get? Where'd you get them?


----------



## PaphMadMan (Jul 19, 2010)

Kevin said:


> Cool! Which ones did you get? Where'd you get them?



I'm an eBay addict, so that's usually the first place I look for anything. Found a vendor with good feedback and an informative website so I went for it. Drosera paleacea ssp. leioblastus, D. pulchella, D. lasiantha, D. pygmaea and D. paleacea ssp. trichocaulis should arrive later this week. Perhaps I'll have gemmae to give away in fall. Wish me luck.


----------



## jewel (Jul 20, 2010)

can't wait for pics! and good luck!


----------

